# ** Holiday Card Swap 2013 **



## Watermelons (Nov 17, 2013)

Who doesn't love getting cards in the mail? Especially cute holiday cards that have a high chance of featuring bunnies? This is the 3rd year running, so lets keep the tradition going! Many other forums have Holiday Card Swaps and I thought it would be a fun, easy way to spread holiday cheer amongst the bunny loving people of this forum. Here's what you need to do if you want to participate:

1) PM me your name and address by *Wednesday, November 27*. Please make sure there aren't any typos in your address so your cards don't end up in Antarctica.

2) Buy or make holiday cards to send out. They can be Christmas themed, Hanukkah themed, or just general holiday themed. Just keep in mind that not everyone on the forum celebrates holidays the same as you and please don't be offended if you receive a card that doesn't mesh with your religious views. 

3) Mail out the cards! We have forum members from all over the world so please be prepared to mail cards to foreign countries. This shouldn't be very expensive at all. You just need to take the card(s) down to the post office and they'll tell you how much postage you need.

Now for a few rules:

1) Please send cards to everyone on the list. Don't pick and choose because that could lead to people feeling left out and that is the opposite of what we want.

2) Please try to send your cards out by *Friday, December 6* to be sure everyone receives their cards before Christmas. We all know the mail service slows down around the holidays and mail to foreign countries usually takes longer.

3) You will end up with the addresses of forum members. Do not use these addresses to mail anything else without permission or harass them or anything. Similarly, if you do choose to participate in the Holiday Card Swap, please keep in mind that you're sharing your address with people who are essentially strangers. Do not sign up if you aren't comfortable with this.

4) In order to participate, you must have been registered on Rabbits Online for at least 1 month and have at least 30 posts. This just makes things slightly more secure. If you are under the age of legal majority, you must have a parent or guardians permission to participate. It's also best to have that parent assist you with mailing the cards out.

I will send out the addresses on *Thursday, November 28*, the day after the last day to sign up. If we get a lot of participants (say, over 15) I will split the list into more than one group so that we aren't all stuck mailing out 40 cards. All the participants in each group will be responsible for mailing cards to everyone in their own group. If anyone wants to send cards to every single person though just let me know and I'll send you all the addresses! Just be aware that you won't receive cards from every single person if you do this, only the people in the group you were assigned to.

Feel free to PM me with any questions or post here in the thread! And have fun :big wink:


----------



## Watermelons (Nov 18, 2013)

I know Shiloh usually heads this up, but we had to get this started if we were going to try and do it again this year 

Come on folks, lets get some more sign ups. The bunnys will surely appreciate all the bunny themed holiday cards!

You don't have to be crafty. They can be store bought, hand made, purchased online, pictures, no pictures, it doesn't matter!
Lets overtake this obsession with e-mail and the internet and get some traditional cards out there!


----------



## aozora (Nov 19, 2013)

Yay, just signed up!

I'm usually not all that festive in any way (we don't even decorate with anything for the occasion, oops), but I just dug up some Christmas cards the other day while cleaning and this sounds like the perfect occasion to use them.


----------



## whitelop (Nov 19, 2013)

I signed up! But it looks like I'm one of the only ones?! I guess, I'm just going to have to send Christmas cards to myself...


----------



## zombiesue (Nov 19, 2013)

WHAT A CUTE PICTURE

God I wish I had time to do this =/ but I'm in retail so between that and my family I'm tooo busy. Waah!


----------



## wee_bunny (Nov 19, 2013)

Ill be working on getting more acquainted with the forum to participate


----------



## Watermelons (Nov 20, 2013)

8 days including today, left to sign up.
4 people so far  Come on guys.

Sue, it doesn't take much time at all 
That was one of the pictures on the card I did last year, sadly this year I cant make a custom card


----------



## Rosies Rabbitry (Nov 21, 2013)

I would like to be in this but I dont have 30 posts. Can I still join?
Rosie:bunnynurse:


----------



## Watermelons (Nov 21, 2013)

It doesnt take very long to reach 30. Give it a try. Few posts and youll be there in no time!


----------



## Watermelons (Nov 22, 2013)

6 days left including today!


----------



## Ape337 (Nov 22, 2013)

I'm in again! &#128522;


----------



## Watermelons (Nov 26, 2013)

Come on everyone, tomorrows the last day to sign up!

Rosie PM me your address if you would like to join in


----------



## Watermelons (Nov 27, 2013)

Last day! dun dun dun....


----------



## wee_bunny (Nov 27, 2013)

Handmade cards ok? I have a crafty feeling this time of year lol


----------



## Watermelons (Nov 27, 2013)

Yup absolutely! 
Mine the last 2 years have been little photo cards. Set all the critters up in different groups, took photos, stuck them all together into 1 photo, printed those out glued them on card stock, added glitter, made my dog personally stamp each card and yeah. We've had people include stickers, regular cards with a photo, photo cards, Whatever!
Unfortunately this year I cant do custom cards as I'm not at home until much closer to Christmas.


----------



## kmaben (Nov 27, 2013)

I'm in! Was looking forward to it this year! Loved last years!


----------



## Watermelons (Nov 27, 2013)

glad to have another to add to the list.

You guys have until I wake up tomorrow morning and decide to send the list out, to get me your address


----------



## Rosies Rabbitry (Nov 27, 2013)

Im in and looking forward to it.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rabbit Forum mobile app


----------



## Watermelons (Nov 28, 2013)

I think theres 8 people... Ill send info out later when i get my laptop off the floor.


----------



## Watermelons (Nov 28, 2013)

Addresses have all been sent.

I look forward to seeing what everyone comes up with this year  I think I still have all my cards from the last 2 years, just not sure where they were put


----------



## Watermelons (Dec 2, 2013)

Don't forget to send out your cards by the end of the week!
Please let me know if you did not receive your PM with the card addresses.


----------



## aozora (Dec 3, 2013)

Just mailed them out today! :happybunny:


----------



## wee_bunny (Dec 3, 2013)

Mine are all sent!!!


----------



## Ape337 (Dec 9, 2013)

Hi everyone! I apologize but my cards will be going out late. They were supposed to come last week but were held up in Baltimore and will not arrive to me until tomorrow. I promise the moment they get here I will get them mailed out ASAP! I've already received 5 lovely cards &#10084;&#65039;!


----------



## Ape337 (Dec 11, 2013)

I finally received my delivery so my cards all went out today. My apologies again for my lateness &#128522;


----------



## Watermelons (Dec 17, 2013)

Well a week to Christmas... and I FINALLY got my first American card today! From Rosie.
Got Amy's card ages ago, since it's from Canada 
Super cute you guys 

Our fireplace is so naked this year since so many people aren't doing cards anymore. Glad to have some to stick on there.


----------

